# Automatic call recording



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Someone posted a link to the Samsung version of ACR, and despite trying to get there on the phone and searching on here I can't find it, can you post it again please.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

On these new fangled smart phones is there a dictaphone function? My brother tells me that he records things that he needs to remember. A bit like me ringing the answerphone at home when I am out with the dog to leave myself a message.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

There is a voice recorder, but you have to remember to activate it the one I use is automatic, it records all calls in or out Pat, with the amount of doctor and nurse call it's quite important to get the details right.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

That's a good point Kev. 

In our case recording all the crap that BT spew out would fill up a few discs or whatever they use.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Found the bugger, at last, It was the great Mr Matchlock who posted it https://forums.motorhomefacts.com/3175015-post27.html

http://galaxystore.samsung.com/detail/com.nll.acr

Thanks again Barry I can put it on my new phone now, the Samsung site is terrible, I could even find the app page despite spending hours looking.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

patp said:


> *On these new fangled smart phones is there a dictaphone function? *My brother tells me that he records things that he needs to remember. A bit like me ringing the answerphone at home when I am out with the dog to leave myself a message.


On an iPhone, with the Voice Memos app (in the Utilities folder), you can use an iPhone as a portable recording device to record personal notes, etc. You can also fine-tune your recordings with editing tools like trim, replace, and resume. It can also be used to send voice messages rather than written messages.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I now see I have a "Sound Recorder" on my £22.50 Chinese phone. 
Not sure about using it yet as not found the need but it's there.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

My earliest smartphone A S2 had a voice recorder on it, it's about as simple an app as possible I suppose, I can't recall if my old Nokia 6310i had voice recording on it, I shall have to look see I have two somewhere in a box, I used to carry one in the van as they could get a signal down a coal mine, and a weeks battery life.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Ha Ha, Youtube has so much stuff on it.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Still worth money too, which is another reason why I kept mine.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/26513812...efAwzQNNCgwNlB5XtP7w2lVUiErTr4iwaAocyEALw_wcB


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

_*Still worth money too, which is another reason why I kept mine.*_

They are not worth anything unlessl you sell them.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I can't fault your logic :roll: :roll:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Actually, your logic is severely flawed on that, so your house is worth nothing either, so how about a swap? No, I thought not


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Asking and getting are definitely two different things guys. Even after you think it's sold it can end up not. Been there and dun that.
I must have a few old phones Nokia, Doro, etc. But usually only worth €1 or €2.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

After getting familiarised with the Samsung Galaxy S9+ I put the SIM card in it yesterday afternoon, and rang my voicemail to check if it was recording ok, it wasn't it made a file and added the number, but there was no playback at all, so I contacted NLL who wrote the app and got an automated reply.

Part of which says :-
Cannot hear other party on Android 9+.
Android versions from 9 above does not support 2-way call recording with 3rd party apps. No call recording app can record properly.
Some phones can record from the earpiece speaker fairly well. You can also try audio gain to 14 under Recording settings. It might improve the audio quality.
Although it might be inconvenient, enabling loud speaker during the call can help too. Please see full information at https://nllapps.com/android9

Which is a load of ******** to be blunt, I went onto YouTube and watched this video which didn't fill me with confidence but I tried and it works fine, not only that it also records WhatsApp calls too which I was struggling with.

I've tried recording calls to Liz both on the phone and WhatsApp and both are perfectly good, if I had to criticize I'd say there is more background noise than on ACR, but it does have more settings to play around with so I might be able to reduce that.






https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.catalinagroup.callrecorder


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

He lost me with his twitchy thumb and rabbiting.

Ray.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Although I use my mobile for most of my calls, if I receive a call that I think I have to record, I inform the caller that I have a bad signal and ask that they call me on my land line. All my land line calls are recorded whenever I want them to be, all as clear as crystal.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Slow it down in settings.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I don't think I feel the need Kev. He still has a twitchy thumb at whatever speed. I see so many people doing just that as soon as they open their phones go looking for something to 'twitch' at.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Drew said:


> Although I use my mobile for most of my calls, if I receive a call that I think I have to record, I inform the caller that I have a bad signal and ask that they call me on my land line. All my land line calls are recorded whenever I want them to be, all as clear as crystal.


Not a lot of use if you're not at home,e though is it, and the app is FREE


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

I can record on my mobile as and when I need to.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Don't see the point of your comments then.


----------

